# Penetrol or Pure Gum Turpentine for Oil-Based Paint



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I've read that some people prefer using Turp to thin out/improve the flow of oil-based paint versus using paint thinner. I've also read about Penetrol. What, in your experience, is the better product to use to improve the flow, and allow the paint to level, and eliminate brush marks?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Penetrol is a painters friend. Using turps and flatten off the gloss level of enamel paint.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Turps is a good thinner, but some paints don't react well with it - I don't know why nor which ones.

Penetrol is good, but it has it's own driers so as it dries, it defeats the purpose.

We used raw linseed oil. Raw don't got driers, boiled does.

The linseed oil made the paint flow off the brush like buttah and retarded the drying a bit to help leveling. Don't add too much as linseed oil will add a little gloss and it is a great food for mold and mildew.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I a, wondering if turps and linseed oil even work with these " new oil paints " 
I get worried mixing it in


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

beedoola said:


> I've read that some people prefer using Turp to thin out/improve the flow of oil-based paint versus using paint thinner. I've also read about Penetrol. What, in your experience, is the better product to use to improve the flow, and allow the paint to level, and eliminate brush marks?


Penetrol helps, but accelerates the yellowing of oil/alkyds. XIM extender seems to be free of that problem.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Now these are the kind of intriguing old school post I like to read. I used to know old-timer Ex union painters who pointed out things like this.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't know XIM extender was made for oil based. I'll have to look into that.

Penetrol for the win.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

woodcoyote said:


> I didn't know XIM extender was made for oil based. I'll have to look into that.
> 
> Penetrol for the win.


There's a latex and oil version, the former is what is common in most stores. I'm in California and I've been trying to find XIM or other oil-based extenders in stores with no luck.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

beedoola said:


> There's a latex and oil version, the former is what is common in most stores. I'm in California and I've been trying to find XIM or other oil-based extenders in stores with no luck.


I meant to post a link for an online source, but something went awry. Most likely, it was an operator error. Anyway, a quick Google search will find some sources.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Another vote for the XIM extenders. Oil and latex versions are superior to Penetrol and Floetrol IMO. My supplier carries the latex but orders the oil version for me.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I like to use penetrol also a little Japan drier.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Seth The Painter said:


> I like to use penetrol also a little Japan drier.


That does seem a little like a null game. Add something to slow the drying...and something else to speed it up.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Try it it makes the paint lay down beautifully. I go very light with the penetrol. Too much and you get yellowing in 6 months. The Japan drier works well with impervo.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Gough said:


> I meant to post a link for an online source, but something went awry. Most likely, it was an operator error. Anyway, a quick Google search will find some sources.


I found World Paint Supply is the only supplier, at least from my searching. Any other places you know of? Just curious if pricing and shipping is the same. Thanks.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> That does seem a little like a null game. Add something to slow the drying...and something else to speed it up.


 That sounds gay. :blink:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've only used penetrol. I'll have to use the xim next time I'm painting with oil. I would have loved to spray an oil on this siding I'm currently doing. But the oxidation and uv deterioration of the existing coating prevented that.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I've only used penetrol. I'll have to use the xim next time I'm painting with oil. I would have loved to spray an oil on this siding I'm currently doing. But the oxidation and uv deterioration of the existing coating prevented that.


The one that you messed up. I can't believe you are going to leave all those sags, runs and ****.  :jester:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> The one that you messed up. I can't believe you are going to leave all those sags, runs and ****.  :jester:


LOL. I have no choice. No time to fix it. But fortunately, any time before 2PM, when the sun hits it, it looks OK. Color looks good, and sheen looks consistent. Any time after 2PM, it's like watching a dog suffer and there's nothing you can do about it.

I arrived at the site and will employ Oden's suggestion of a smaller tip. I'm also going to verify the 5-9 mil WFT recommendation with the 413 tip I'm currently using. I'm determined to keep the 12" wand on because my partner thinks I have lousy technique and I want to prove him wrong.

I really take these things personally because I'm am an extremely conscientious painter. Don't laugh. I'm serious. But if I were to do this again, which I have the opportunity, I think I'll be going with Shercryl, despite the lower sheen of their semi gloss.

At the end of the day, it will all dull out given the dust bowl we've become in California.

Back to your regular program


----------

